# The Atheist's Dream Machine



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Do you have that in a 6-head VCR?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Now that's funny...

Wonder which "religion"...religion 1, religion 2, or another...


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Tea party is already planning to embargo this one so you better get em' while you still can!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick, you're on a roll -- another really funny one!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

You have to love those English fails.


----------



## Ruffread (Nov 4, 2004)

Nice one Nick! I love it!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ruffread said:


> Nice one Nick! I love it!


+1.

What key combo does one use to delete all religions??


----------

